# Sonido Agudo en Seagate



## Sainicus (Nov 12, 2011)

Hola a todos. Recientemente apareciò un problema en mi disco Seagate modelo ST3500418AS, es uno de 500 Gigas Barracuda 7200.12.

El problema es que se escucha un sonido muy agudo como el del siguiente video (no como todo el video, solo como los primeros segundos, pero màs agudo):






Ya le pase el seatools (modo completo), el tuneup disck doctor (modo completo), y el comprobador de errores de windows; y todos pasaron la prueba o arrojaron cero errores. Tambièn le hice pruebas de SMART, y tambièn las paso. Supervice las temperaturas y estan el rango(32 - 36 ªC).

No se a que se pueda deber, es la primera ves que se me presentan este tipo de problemas y pues la verdad que el sonido es bien molesto. Serà que el disco me està avisando que esta en muere?? o solo seran los platos que estan girando demasiado... como creen que pueda solucionarlo???


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Nov 13, 2011)

Mi experiencia con ese fenómeno ha terminado con el disco muerto, solo una vez le hice la autopsia a un disco que dejó de funcionar despues de 6 meses de hacerlo y cuando lo abri me encontré con una cabeza lectograbadora dada vuelta completamente y una huella sobre el plato, fué el unico que abrí con esa falla, los otros no pude darme cuenta ya que se encontraban en puestos de red y no les hice seguimiento ya que los mismos solo contienen el sistema operativo, ninguna informacion relevante así que terminé cambiandolos mas tarde o mas temprano.
Solo observé este zumbido agudo en discos de la marca Seagate (la mejor marca despues de la desaparecida Quantum) los WD son unas 10 veces peores y trato de evitarlos a toda costa.

Y barracuda es de lo mejorcito de Seagate, lastima que los importadores van al precio y traen la bazofia de WD, por lo general los proveedores que traen barracuda se distinguen porque traen mercaderia de mejor calidad, no siempre es así, pero hay una tendencia.
.-


----------



## armandolopezmx (Nov 13, 2011)

por lo menos tu disco duro te esta avisnado que respaldes,,,, pero pobre de mi, toda la informacion que perdi....


----------



## Sainicus (Nov 13, 2011)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> Mi experiencia con ese fenómeno ha terminado con el disco muerto, solo una vez le hice la autopsia a un disco que dejó de funcionar despues de 6 meses de hacerlo y cuando lo abri me encontré con una cabeza lectograbadora dada vuelta completamente y una huella sobre el plato, fué el unico que abrí con esa falla, los otros no pude darme cuenta ya que se encontraban en puestos de red y no les hice seguimiento ya que los mismos solo contienen el sistema operativo, ninguna informacion relevante así que terminé cambiandolos mas tarde o mas temprano.
> Solo observé este zumbido agudo en discos de la marca Seagate (la mejor marca despues de la desaparecida Quantum) los WD son unas 10 veces peores y trato de evitarlos a toda costa.



WOW, por lo que me comentas, de que esto es exclusivo de los sagate, no me augura buenos tiempos, ya que todos mis discos son seagate. Pero te dire que el disco en cuestiòn, lo uso como datos, y sigue con el bendito zumbido, pero puedo leer y escribir con toda normalidad, incluso, como mencione al comienzo, pasa todas las pruebas que le hago, y eso que ya las hice 2 veces. De todas maneras, ya saque backups de la mayorìa de los archivos (uff, como hacer backups de casi 500 gigas). 

Ahora, por  favor confirmame si este caracteristico problema se daba cuando el disco se llenaba, por que el disco del problema que comento estaba al tope, tan solo con 3 gigas de espacio. De repente pueda ser un patròn de esta marca en esas condiciones.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2011)

No no , es un *problema físico* del disco , lleno o vacío hará lo mismo  .

Te aconsejo que compres otro , le pases la data y luego formatees el viejo , vas a ver que sigue silbando.

Como te dice Ferdinando12 no compres Western Digital , son caca 

Maxtor eran excelentes y se unieron con Seagate.

Saludos !


----------



## djwash (Nov 14, 2011)

Lo que mas se consigue por aca son WD, nunca me dieron problemas hasta ahora, pero quien sabe.

Y tambien se consiguen los samsung, que opinan de ellos?


----------



## fas0 (Nov 14, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No no , es un *problema físico* del disco , lleno o vacío hará lo mismo  .
> 
> Te aconsejo que compres otro , le pases la data y luego formatees el viejo , vas a ver que sigue silbando.
> 
> ...




cualquiera.. pero lejos. WD malo ja. WD es bueno, encima tienen RMA acá en Buenos Aires, eso quiere decir que si ya expiró la garantia con la casa donde lo compraste.. vas a la oficina que tienen en Palermo y te dan uno nuevo. obviamente hay que registrarse en la pagina de WD y seguir la requisitos que piden (que son minimos).
ninguna otra empresa tiene oficina acá, osea si que si se pasan los 6meses... chau, estás por cuenta.

Samsung es bueno tambien, si podés conseguite de la serie spinpoint.. 

lo mejor que podés hacer es fijarte que modelos conseguis, luego vas y buscás reviews en google o foro amigo. Si vas por los dichos vas a terminar comprando nada..

pd: WD malo! jaaaaaaaaa por favor.


----------



## Sainicus (Nov 14, 2011)

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios.  Lamentablemente pensar en adquirir un HDD en estos momentos va a ser imposible, los precios se han literalmente duplicado, aduciendo que por los problemas climàticos en la india, no hay stock en almacenes. Con decirles que  mi disco (Seagate de 500GB) que estaba 39 dolares, a subido a 105 dolares...

Asi pues, uno no puede confiarse si pasan estas cosas con los HDD. Mi ùltima esperanza radica en actualizar su firmware, cosa que nunca me parecio necesario. Resulta que para el disco con este problema (Seagate ST3500418AS) hay una actualizacion a la revision cc49, y el mio esta con la revision cc38. Luego de eso comentare los resultados.


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 14, 2011)

Han subido los precios de los HDD debido a las inundaciones en Tailandia, que aportaba cerca de la 4ta parte mundial de HDD´s.

A mi, los discos que no me han dado lata, son los Samgsun (SP082) y los Western Digital AV-GP. Recomendados. De este último, ya van casi 2 Años sin problemas. Evita la serie Blue y Green.

Lo que me han dado dolores de cabeza son Hitachi IDE, Maxtor IDE.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Nov 14, 2011)

Por cada disco Seagate que cambio, me tocan cambiar 6 WD, *mi muestra estadística es sobre un total de 650 computadoras en total y mas de 14 años de trabajar con este promedio de maquinas, mas de 9000 boletas de reparacion con seguimiento y resolución*.

WD, no son malos, *son malísimos*, de hecho en el 2005 cambié en todo el año 22 discos WD y ningun otro mas.
WD tiene su talón de aquiles en la lógica de cabezales y alta sensibilidad a la estática, Seagate en la de control.

Hitachi dentro de todo se han salvado bastante (SATA) ya que heredaron de IBM con su ultima serie que habian salido eternos e indestructibles.

Samsung siempre fueron medio lentos, pero se destacaron con su serie Spin point F3, de lo mejor que se ha visto en rendimiento, pero son muy nuevos como para opinar de ellos, en reglas generales, medio lentos pero duros.

Tengo colegas conocidos que atienden grandes redes y tienen prohibido *EXPRESAMENTE* comprar WD, una de ellas es una empresa constructora con 100 puestos fijos y 30 en obras, WD es para ellos mala palabra y bajo rendimiento.

No me sirve el RMA, me sirve que no tenga que hacer RMA.

.-


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 14, 2011)

Para empresas, es obvia la serie Entreprise de WD. No le vayan a errar usando WD Blue o Black... Aún esta última se queda corta.
Y la recomiendo por que me ha funcionado, a vecinos y a conocidos que compartimos el gusto por el HW. Seagate desde que le erró con los Firmwares... Nada más No. Dejaron a pata a mucha gente.

Y, pues siempre hay variaciones en series y lotes... Un lote de una misma serie tanto puede durar 6 meses a 5-6 años.
 aho
Los hay afortunados, como mi SP0842N con sus 5 Años (Principios de 2006).


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Nov 14, 2011)

*Tacatomon*, no sé donde vives o con quien te provees, pero en Buenos Aires le preguntas a un proveedor por la serie Enterprise de algo y puede morirse del ataque de risa, no saben, no comprenden y no quieren saber, la mayoría no tiene la mas mínima idea, de hecho no saben lo que venden.

De WD usé mucho la serie RE (Raid Edition) en miniservidores, distintos lotes distintos años, SON MALOS, un RAID en Barracuda supera con mucho un RAID en WD, los discos de la serie RE se caracterizan por la rapidez de recuperacion de integridad del arreglo en caso de inconsistencia, un arreglo RAID que no sea serie RE ante una inconsistencia del mirror o del stripping puede tardar horas en recuperarse tirando abajo la performance de datos del server, en cambio si es serie RE lo puede hacer en minutos (nunca antes de 35), con WD siempre había puntos muertos por recuperación, con Barracuda nunca tuve uno y te garantizo que los RE son caros, bastante costosos y siempre y cuando los consigas.

De los Firmware de Seagate solo me tocó uno, de casualidad, durante la ventana de tiempo del problema no armé equipos y cuando los armé me cuidé muy bien de usar Samsung e Hitachi.

Por supuesto que no falla tooooooooooooooodo lo que fabrica WD, solo que en un muestreo amplio se nota la diferencia.
Ni te digo la performance, son malos, malos malos, pero debe ser porque elijo muy cuidadosamente los modelos y la competencia siempre tuvo mejores modelos o yo tengo acceso a todo lo malo de WD y a todo lo bueno de las otras marcas, cosa que dudo, son mas de 20 años trabajando con estas marcas y mantenerse este tipo de características en el tiempo.

Coincido en eso de los lotes, pero sospecho que viene mas de la mano por los sinverguenzas que compran lotes con fallas

.-


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 14, 2011)

Yo igual atribuyo esto al factor de variación entre lotes. No se como ande realmente el HW de nueva generación que se vende hoy en día. Sobrevivimos con Mobo´s MSI una Socket A y otra con 939. Realmente para el tiempo que llevan vivas se me hace algo de admirarse. Ahora, no se para donde voltear a la hora de buscar buen HW que dura algo de tiempo.

Por ahora, WD me va bien. 1Tb que vino a ayudar. Pensé por irme con un F3 de Samsung pero decliné por las buenas recomendaciones acerca de WD. Resido en México... Pero tengo la costumbre de importar casi todo desde USA (HW de computación o electrónico) o con Distribuidores que se surten allá.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Sainicus (Nov 19, 2011)

Hola de nuevo... bueno, como les dije anteriormente, actualie el firmware de mi HDD, y lamentablemente el problema no se soluciono. Todo sigue igual, solo que ahora con firmware actualizado. 

Bueno, solo queda esperar a ver cuanto tiempo mas dura... si los moderadores lo permiten, actualizare este tema el dia que el HDD muera.... saludos.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Nov 19, 2011)

*DOSMETROS* ya te lo había indicado, aprende a aprovechar las ayudas que se te dan.
Este Seagate te salió malo, pero si compras en el futuro trata de evitar los de marca WD.

.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2011)

Mode Humor ON dijo:
			
		

> Echale WD40 por un agujerito
> 
> [/QUOTE= Mode Humor OFF]


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 19, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> QUOT3=Mode Humor ON]
> 
> Echale WD40 por un agujerito
> 
> [/QUOTE= Mode Humor OFF]



_[Mode = Apagando el Humor]_
Mmm, Vienen sellados.
_[/ = Apagando el Humor]_


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2011)

Mode Humor ON dijo:
			
		

> Algunos tienen un agujero con una etiqueta autoadhesiva de filtro
> 
> [/QUOTE= Mode Humor OFF]


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 19, 2011)

Mode Humor ON dijo:
			
		

> Tienes razón... A darle nomás WD40 Hasta que gorgotee!
> 
> [/QUOTE= Mode Humor OFF]


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2011)

Mode Humor ON dijo:
			
		

> Al menos las cabezas no van a cavitar sobre el disco
> 
> [/QUOTE= Mode Humor OFF]


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 19, 2011)

Mode Humor ON dijo:
			
		

> Claro, Después de eso, Ningún tipo de ruido va a emitir. Somos Genios.
> 
> [/QUOTE= Mode Humor OFF]


----------



## djwash (Nov 19, 2011)

Quiza si emita un ruido, a un cliente le exploto la fuente luego de un fallo en el disco, o fue al revez, quien sabe...


----------

